# Utterly amazing, how to ?



## lil-lynx (1 Apr 2013)

Iv just seen the tank bellow on Google , and he claims its 2.5 Gallons (11litre),






I was wondering if anyone could tell me the type of rock and also the wood , it doesn't look like its meant to be aquatic , looks more like apple tree twigs or something. 

If it is really only 2.5 Gallons its utterly amazing because I have a 14l nano and its TINY !  
Also will active carbon in the filter affect liquid carbon , marco or micro dosing  ?

Any help would be great !


----------



## Gill (1 Apr 2013)

Yep looks like it is 14litres, I have had that filter and recognise the inlet and strainer. Fish in it is a Badis, can't help with the rocks as not very good with names of rocks.


----------



## NanoJames (1 Apr 2013)

Hi mate
I don't know what type of wood it is but I'm afraid it doesn't look like apple. There is apple trees in my houses garden and they are more twisted and gnarled. But I think you are right about them not being sold for aquariums!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Apr 2013)

Rock looks like ADA Ryuoh or Seriyu.
Don't know what the wood is, but its not a commonly used type.


----------



## stu_ (1 Apr 2013)

lil-lynx said:


> Also will active carbon in the filter affect liquid carbon , marco or micro dosing ?
> Any help would be great !


 
No


----------



## grathod (14 Apr 2013)

Unsure about the rock but have seen it in Lfs"s every now & again. Guessing the wood is heather twigs. Ask Ed from freshwater shrimp, he's familiar with it...


----------



## iwannagofast (9 May 2013)

Hi, I can shed some light on this, this tank was set up by a member of our club here in the San Francisco bay area in California.  The twigs are manzinita and the rocks are ryouh stones. The tank is an ADA mini-S so about 2.5 US gallons.


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2013)

Hi all,


iwannagofast said:


> are manzinita





grathod said:


> Guessing the wood is heather twigs


Manzanita (_Arctostaphylos spp._) and Heather (_Calluna_ or _Erica_ spp.) are quite closely related botanically, both in the Ericaceae, and the wood is resistant to decay and weathering.


lil-lynx said:


> looks more like apple tree twigs or something


Just found out "Manzanita" means "Little Apple" in Spanish.

cheers Darrel


----------

